# Daytime running lights



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

I think this is the wrong forum for this thread, this is where tutorials are to be posted, but to answer your question I don't think you can. jw, why do you want them off?


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

No way to turn them off you could remove fuses K13/K07 but you’ll lose your headlights , Any reason you don’t want the LED drls on ?


----------

